
The Forecaster: The Man Who Decided D-Day - edward
https://blog.usejournal.com/the-weatherman-the-man-who-decided-d-day-d0eb5cad3f7e?sk=c7f5ab95b53b2761e5c8d4f460aa82a3
======
irrational
My grandfather was a weatherman stationed on an island in the south pacific.
He almost never talked about his experiences in the war, but he once told us
that he was asked to give a weather report for Hiroshima on the day the bomb
was dropped. He didn't understand the significance of why they wanted the
weather for Hiroshima until later. Though he did say that he and a buddy went
to a hill to look over the airfield after being told that the area was
restricted all of the sudden. They saw a bomber, but he said he didn't know if
it was actually the Enola Gay or some sort of decoy bomber.

------
fiftyacorn
Its funny I was just reading Timmy Mallett, who was a morning TV host during
the early-90's, tweet that his mum was Stagg's secretary during this time, ad
witnessed the decision to go -

[https://twitter.com/TimmyMallett/status/1136194279439831041](https://twitter.com/TimmyMallett/status/1136194279439831041)

Another Timmy Mallett footnote is Mike Myers got his break on TV doing
sketches on Timmy's saturday morning show

------
MegaButts
Fun fact - there is some disagreement as to what the "D" in D-Day stands for.
It seems most people agree it's just D for Day (so Day Day, sort of like how
the LA Angels translates to the the angels angels), although some people think
it's short for decision.

[https://time.com/5599811/d-day-meaning/](https://time.com/5599811/d-day-
meaning/)

~~~
Supermancho
I suspected it meant Doomsday, when I was little (too much Superfriends on
TV).

However, I believe it's just military lingo, as the military seems to treat
acronyms and symbols as an art of functional entertainment.

[https://www.history.com/news/why-was-it-called-d-
day](https://www.history.com/news/why-was-it-called-d-day)

------
inflatableDodo
Pity they didn't see fit to mention Walter Munk in there. He only died in
February. [https://theconversation.com/hang-ten-decades-walter-munk-
inv...](https://theconversation.com/hang-ten-decades-walter-munk-inventor-of-
the-surf-forecast-turns-100-85117)

------
781
Short reenactment of the final decision to postpone for one day this at
today's ceremonies:

[https://youtu.be/mSL9NJ8WJMM?t=3808](https://youtu.be/mSL9NJ8WJMM?t=3808)

